# Kali!



## manderz1809 (Dec 12, 2005)

Alright, I'm an intermideate in KAli, and i say it ish teh funnest thing ever! I've seen lots of knife fighting forms, and this is definentally my fave. Anyone else take Kali?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2005)

There are lots of FMA people here! I practice arnis and very much enjoy it.


----------



## Miles (Dec 12, 2005)

I have been doing a little Kali for nearly a year now and I enjoy it a lot too!  We have a small group of 3-4 guys who get together every week and train.  Good guys and good training!

Take Care,

Miles


----------



## Danny T (Dec 13, 2005)

manderz1809 said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm an intermideate in KAli, and i say it ish teh funnest thing ever! I've seen lots of knife fighting forms, and this is definentally my fave. Anyone else take Kali?


 
Yea, it's a lot of fun,entertaining and can be quite a cut up with a heart pounding adreline rush.

As Arnisador's signature advertises, take a look at FMA Talk.

Danny Terrell


----------



## Nanalo74 (Dec 13, 2005)

It's a dynamic art. I'm sure you'll love it. Good luck.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## manderz1809 (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh,  thankya guys! It's so nice to have people that know what I'm talking about.


----------



## kroh (Feb 2, 2006)

AS was said previously you should chck out http://fmatalk.com for some comprehensive talk on the subject.  One of the greatest benefit I have seen from Kali (arnis, escrima) during my training is that most systems try and build in genuine fighting discipline from the word go.  Very practical that way.  Just keep in mind that Although from the Philipine Islands, Kali has as many variations in the PI as it does in the United States.  Pekiti Tersia might look similar to Modern Arnis on the surface, but those in the know might say they are worlds apart (not better, just different in application).  

Have you taken up with an instructor yet ?

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Wes Tasker (Feb 2, 2006)

Danny-



> and can be quite a cut up with a heart pounding adreline rush.


 
That's what I like about your humor, there's an edge to it that always gets to the point of the matter. Gee, I wonder who we study with??? Maybe there should be a place in the blue book for humor contradas  .

-wes tasker


----------



## Danny T (Feb 6, 2006)

Wes Tasker said:
			
		

> Danny-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yea, We do tend to slice it thick, quick and often.:cheers:


----------



## manderz1809 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yah, you're right! I'll be sure to check out the FMA forum as well.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 25, 2006)

I envy you.  I did Kali for about 3 months, and then had to move.  And where I am now, there is no FMA within a 2 hour drive.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes on here or on www.fmatalk.com there are lot's of people
interested to hear what you do!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## manderz1809 (Apr 9, 2006)

It's good to know....I mean, even though there are a lot of people out there who take the art of kali...around here it...isn't even common. Well, martial arts aren't common around here. It really sux ><


----------

